# Screen freeze



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Not to sure bout what's happening, but while trying to play free-cell on Pogo (not a subscriber) my computer screen locks up if and when a Kellogg's or Pop-tarts ad starts showing. It also happens going to the local paper's web site when one of those side adds (Zink) starts sliding out.
The screen freezes, the cursor moves, can pull down my favorites list, but if selecting another site nothing happens; it stays where it froze.

Knowing very little bout windows 8.1 or how Norton works the only way I've discovered to clear it is to do a restart. Which is really getting old.
So I need Help!!!! please.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sounds like your Flash Player plug-in has gone flaky on you. It may be specific to that site, but it may also be a corrupted or outdated Flash Player. You might try removing and reinstalling Shockwave Flash in your browser and see if that helps.

If you can't figure out how to reinstall Flash you'll need to tell us which browser you are using.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Micheal said:


> Not to sure bout what's happening, but while trying to play free-cell on Pogo (not a subscriber) my computer screen locks up if and when a Kellogg's or Pop-tarts ad starts showing. It also happens going to the local paper's web site when one of those side adds (Zink) starts sliding out.
> The screen freezes, the cursor moves, can pull down my favorites list, but if selecting another site nothing happens; it stays where it froze.
> 
> Knowing very little bout windows 8.1 or how Norton works the only way I've discovered to clear it is to do a restart. Which is really getting old.
> So I need Help!!!! please.


 It is not join got be that long before Windows 9 comes out.The source behind the latest rumor? As spotted by BGR on Saturday, Indonesian tech site Detik earlier this week quoted Microsoft Indonesia president Andreas Diantoro as saying that* "the Windows 9 upgrade will be available free of charge to all existing Windows 8 users once it's released."*


> FROM EARLIER: Windows 9 canât come out soon enough for Microsoft
> 
> According to Diantoro, the Windows 9 upgrade will be available free of charge to all existing Windows 8 users once itâs released. Apparently, users will be able to easily install the Windows 9 update after downloading it from Microsoft, which is how Appleâs OS X updates have been rolled out to Macs for a few years now. For what itâs worth, some of the recent Windows 9 leaks did say that Microsoft already has a tool in place that will allow users to easily perform software updates.


 You see MS wants to get going on Windows 9 as soon as possible because in a month or so Mac users get a Huge Upgrade to OS-X== Yosemite is the version coming out very soon. And I sure will upgrade my iMac to that.

http://news.yahoo.com/confirmed-windows-9-free-upgrade-windows-8-users-133033409.html


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> It is not join got be that long before Windows 9 comes out.


I doubt that it's a native Windows problem. Worst case, switching to a different web browser with a different Shockwave Flash plug-in should solve the problem.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> Indonesian tech site Detik earlier this week quoted Microsoft Indonesia president Andreas Diantoro as saying that* "the Windows 9 upgrade will be available free of charge to all existing Windows 8 users once it's released."*


MS giving away a new OS free -- yeah right, that'll be the day.

:umno:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> MS giving away a new OS free -- yeah right, that'll be the day.
> 
> :umno:


Well if they want to get up with Apple, They may HAVE TO. LOL
Apple has been giving away the Free upgrades for the last 3 years for their OS-X. 
But you HAVE to Download it from the Apple App Store. LOL
No more are they selling discs to upgrade their OS. Download ONLY.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Well if they want to get up with Apple, They may HAVE TO. LOL


Windows dominates the personal computer market. No contest.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Windows dominates the personal computer market. No contest.


 Did I say anything about that?????

But the Article mentions it guess you didn't read it..... LOL
*Apparently, users will be able to easily install the Windows 9 update after downloading it from Microsoft, which is how Apple&#8217;s OS X updates have been rolled out to Macs for a few years now. For what it&#8217;s worth, some of the recent Windows 9 leaks did say that Microsoft already has a tool in place that will allow users to easily perform software updates.*

Macs have between 9 and 10% of the computer share. and they are saying in the next year or so going up to 11% market share.
But I didn't say a thing about that. The article just mentioned how Apple does the downloads and does it for free. Now M$ may be coping them. LOL


----------



## Hamman (Sep 29, 2014)

Again, all you got was opinions, not answers!
The reason why your computer screen freezes and starts and stops is due to spyware that is running inside of your computer that is reporting everything that you have in your computer. Every web site that you visit is reported to a data warehouse and this information is sold to any one that wants it.

An educated person would tell you - A - never visit web sites like POGO, you don't get anything for FREE. B. To use a good antivirus and spyware program.

It is obvious that you have neither.
Your computer and hard drive is not going to be long for this world when you visit sites like this on a frequent basis.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

We have a new CEO at Microsoft....a LOT of things are changing.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

WhyNot said:


> We have a new CEO at Microsoft....a LOT of things are changing.


I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


Depends on perspective and openness I reckon. I have the perspective of 17 years working on the "outside" as an IT firm owner, vendor, CIO, director, contractor and partner and now on the "inside" as a consultant in a new group facilitating change from within. 

Businesses cannot do business like their grandpa's anymore, people are being slow to figure this out and a lot of businesses are going under or flailing (and some of them are rather large). The actual PUBLIC are the ones driving change and that's not the people that are bemoaning that it's not 2003 anymore or those that can't get past the self created angst of Windows 8.

But for people with foresight in stock, business and technology it is already a good thing. Well...good thing for me anyway...I have homesteading to get back to :thumb:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And then you have these kind of things coming out about M$
*Microsoft Believes It is Going to Die*
BY JOHN C. DVORAK SEPTEMBER 17, 2014 213 COMMENTS
For years, people have cried out that "Microsoft is Dead!*" Obviously, Redmond believes it.* What else explains stupid moves like buying Minecraft and supporting the cloud fad? It's about self-confidence&#8212;Microsoft has none.



> In some funny and odd way, Microsoft itself has bought into this nonsense. It keeps wasting money looking for exit strategies but it remains in business. Instead of marketing Windows and Office with a sincere belief that they will be around forever (that's the proper approach) Microsoft believes the meme, which has yet to be proven, and fails to market against them. This is astonishing to anyone paying attention. What is wrong with these people? Buying Minecraft is not the answer.


http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2468651,00.asp?kc=PCRSS03079TX1K0000585


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I am not sure if you are addressing me, Arabian Knight but, almost every time someone puts out an article bad mouthing Microsoft..on average, M$'s stock goes up or stays about the same 9 times out of 10.  That's not really where you want to put your money anyway though.

But to address the article...either that man is ridiculously stupid or it's satire. It also shows a ridiculously simplistic view of the world of technology in general (which is why I think it must be satire or simply sensationalism at its best to get people riled up and get M$ in the news). Anyone who really thinks all Microsoft is and does is Windows, Office and Xbox is seriously mistaken.

Same as if people think all Apple is their OS, some pads, pods, phones and "silly" things like watches and etc...seriously mistaken.


----------

